# HO Info



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What do we got here? I was going through an old HO box and found this. I can't find anything like it. Anyone know the year?

The loco says Revell (a stamped #3510-002) and a GM-T1 on the name plate, the cars are Varney one is #2567, the other has the same number but the observation car is different. 

The back reminds me of an old station wagon from the 50's.

It looks like the engine goes with the cars. Revell & Varney together?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found an old Tyco slot car too.:thumbsup:

What do you think it is worth?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

is that a ho-ish sized slot car ? i've no idea of its worth, but i'd like to see it spank the porsche (that my son always picks because its new and red) around our track! haha


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The first thing is a model of GM's AeroTrain.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerotrain_(GM)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

broox said:


> is that a ho-ish sized slot car ? i've no idea of its worth, but i'd like to see it spank the porsche (that my son always picks because its new and red) around our track! haha


Yes it is HO'ish size.



cv_acr said:


> The first thing is a model of GM's AeroTrain.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerotrain_(GM)













Thanks.
Yes that is it.
Revell and Varney together? Year the model was made?
Can't find anything on the model itself.




I always liked the sleek look of the Streamliner Locomotives.

Cool they have a 5/8-scale replica Aerotrain has been in operation since 1958. At the, The Washington Park and Zoo Railway's .:thumbsup: That would be nice in my back yard.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

big ed said:


> Yes it is HO'ish size.


well if you want to sell it one day, i might be keen


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

broox said:


> well if you want to sell it one day, i might be keen



That is a rare Hot Rod you know, might be worth $500 to the right collector. You don't see many in that shape.


----------



## Hondarado (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Ed ,that train is very rare and very nice...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

big ed said:


> That is a rare Hot Rod you know, might be worth $500 to the right collector. You don't see many in that shape.


Oh, I assure you, I am not the right collector!

haha


EDIT:
I'm gonna get me a couple of semis to launch around my slot car set.
http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html;j...cat=0&_nkw=slot+car+semi&_arr=1&LH_AvailTo=15

Pretty much so I can replay some smokey and the bandit scenes with my boy. hahaha


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hondarado said:


> Big Ed ,that train is very rare and very nice...:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Revell and Varney together? Year the model was made?
Can't find anything on the model itself.




broox said:


> Oh, I assure you, I am not the right collector!
> 
> haha
> 
> Pretty much so I can replay some smokey and the bandit scenes with my boy. hahaha


Today's special $99.99?

I put it on my shelf along another slot car I have. I sort of remember racing that car when I was a kid. I think there are a few more hiding in my boxes.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found the Areotrain set over on the Tyco site.

A copy and paste,

HO scale Varney AEROTRAIN 3-piece sets dating from ~ 1950s
Purchased on: Oct 16, 2012 17:42:18 PDT - Price paid for both sets combined: $52.99 Only one unit is powered!











Another said he got one for a hundred bucks, but it was in new shape.
So they are from the 50's.
I wonder where the Revell name comes into it?

Someone said that they made the cars from bus bodies molds.
A copy and paste,
The cars were made from altered GM bus bodies.
They even retained the luggage compartments underneath.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

nice aero train, would love to have a few of them running on my layout!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Cool they have a 5/8-scale replica Aerotrain has been in operation since 1958. At the, The Washington Park and Zoo Railway's .:thumbsup: That would be nice in my back yard.


That's very cool, Ed ... quite the fun ride for kids of ALL ages!

TJ


----------

